# Neopets :3 ?



## Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

I was wondering if there were any Neopets players on this forum!

I have been playing Neopets for over 10 years (on and off)
Ever since I got my copy of ACNL in MayI haven't been playing Neopets at all :I !

But the community is nice there! (except for the PC I guess)

Which team have you chosen for Altador cup? What is your favorite species ? :3

I chose Team Altador, and my favorite has to be the Usul ! Spent so much Real Life money for them ;--;


----------



## JellofishXD (Jun 17, 2014)

Team Terror Mountain Sidon wif them since 2012 And Kacheeks are qtiest I play it occasionally now


----------



## Amyy (Jun 17, 2014)

i use to play neoppets agessss ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I quit like 2-3 years ago though so I doubt I would get my account back xD


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

What I like about ACNL is that the game doesn't push you towards buying things with real money!
Besides the graphics are 400 times cuter, and you can buy villagers with points!

But I have been on Neo for so long I doubt I could quit any day soon xD !


Kacheeks are q-ties!! I understand why they are popular :3
Usuls needs some love too *--* !

@Jun you can always try to log in to see if your account was purged or not!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

thing is it is still there but when i try to reset password it asks for my bday(which i entered correctly since i was over 13 by the time) but still doesn't let me send ticket or anything.


----------



## Meadows (Jun 17, 2014)

I have an account but I never go on it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

Did a mule now so hope they can reply.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh man, I haven't touched Neopets in a while.. I stopped a few years ago, but I remember it being one of websites I would go on 24/7 LOL. As for Altador Cup, I never really settled on a team that I knew I was going to cheer on forever. Sometimes I'm in team Maraqua and sometimes Lost Desert.


----------



## n64king (Jun 17, 2014)

I stopped 2 years ago cold turkey. It took a leap off a cliff in terms of activity back then, people I played with also left.
Lol Altador Cup. I was on Krawk Island & Meridell each time they placed. But when Meridell got 3rd that was my last year every playing AC games. I'd never go back to Neo, it's not my thing anymore D:


----------



## Aran (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been doing nothing but buying/checking stocks and zapping one of my pets once a day. Speaking of which, I'll go do that now.

My pet just went down to level 1. Smh, this is nothing like what I imagined the lab ray would be 10 years ago. <_<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I got my account back >8D rejoice!


----------



## Tessie (Jun 19, 2014)

Ooh I used to be so addicted to Neopets, I think my last addiction to it was maybe 2 years ago. I never did any of those Altador cups though...In fact I rarely ever did any site featured tournaments XD 


My favorite things to do is collect avatars, and trade neopets. I got my dreamie, along with a matching petpet dreamie, so I kind of lost interest.....my favorite neopet is a Shoyru. My account is "honeycatlover" so feel free to add me as a Neofriend!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

I remember my Dad suggesting Neopets to me when I was about eight years old. It was so much fun, and I quickly became obsessed with it. Then I guess I just stopped playing because the updates made it lose it's retroness. 
Some things are best staying as they are. =P


----------



## Isabella (Jun 21, 2014)

I made my account in 2005 or something and played on and off until like 8th grade but then I lost my password. I'd put my correct birthday and everything, emailed them multiple times and they never replied :c really bad customer service. good times in elementary school tho. I still have some old plushies somewhere!

in case youre curious of my account it was 12kacheeks, I kinda miss it


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2014)

Viacom screwed it up.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2014)

Viacom is evil. I agree.


----------



## Lou (Jun 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Viacom is evil. I agree.



Viacom sold Neopets to JumpStart a month ago!


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.neopets.com/userlookup.phtml?user=facehunter

i would love to have some acnl friends on neopets!!!

even though ACNL > Neo , I kind of like collecting items or looking for Usuls there :3


----------



## macuppie (Jun 24, 2014)

I played Neopets like months ago since I was really bored and I spent a lot of my time on it. I had ot make a new neopet though since I forgot my password and my birthday is messed up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

I know the birthday thing, luckily my current is correct :]
Lol, I hate that the lab always lower my level, dang I need 50+ again :c Got a new poogle labrat 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lou said:


> Viacom sold Neopets to JumpStart a month ago!



Hope it gets better . Dat viacom I swear to go..d


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 27, 2014)

i loved neopets when i was little!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2014)

me too.. well little and little i was like.. 12-13 maybe when i got my first account XD


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the last time I played was when I was 12 (so that's around 2009/2010) and my username was "dangobatchi"


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2014)

nice

also ugh i need to spam altador games now lol dat cup


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2014)

xD epic fail

well at least i got the dubloon disaster one today ugh i hate game avatars XD

ESPECIALLY FAERIE BUBBLES UGH


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2014)

I used to love Neopets! I had toys and everything!

Sadly I don't play as much due to other interests but I really really loved it. I lost the password to my original account (had ten years on it!) so it makes me sad. D;

My favourite species would be Poogle, Kacheek and Xweetok. <3


----------



## Saylor (Jul 11, 2014)

I played this games ages ago and loved it, haven't played since I was like ten. I wouldn't have even thought it'd still be running at this point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2014)

haha it's dedicated man. even though the pound chat is hilarious with bd v uc pets nowadays.


----------



## itsbea (Jul 13, 2014)

ahhh neopets.. i used to be so addicted back in the day;

why i quit? because i won the jackpot twice for the daily spin and decided to host a giveaway thread where people could request anything within a reasonable price- and my friend and i would purchase- and gift it to them.

Until one day... a girl requested for some obnoxiously expensive item that i said i could not gift... 
(otherwise i wouldn't be able to gift any more items)
she then reported me for... some form of scamming.. and i was banned instantly.. (the following day)

so i gave up on that lovely game ):


----------



## Lou (Jul 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> haha it's dedicated man. even though the pound chat is hilarious with bd v uc pets nowadays.





Haha THIS !!! xD 


I only lurk on that board for the drama *--* -popcorn- xD

TBT is so laid back and friendly ;n; <3 
I like that you can trade pets for in game money, wish it was possible on neopets

but ever since ACNL, I havnt' been active on neo at all!

the boards are very restricted :I  still I miss collecting items there ;n; !!

what was everyones favorite activity to do on neopets? :3


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

I let my mom use my old account. Actually logged in to check the stock market yesterday. Still rich.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

nice^

also

those random avatars

-_-


----------



## Lou (Jul 17, 2014)

Jun- where is your siggie from ! it's hypnotizing !
hmm I wanted to try out for the random contest avatar, but i never find the motivation, even on holidays x^x  -inspired yet so lazy-


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2014)

Zero Woman: Red Handcuffs...and old Japanese film from the 70s

yeah me too since it's drawing only this time too xD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

I still love neopets, but I never go on to play anymore  My pets are all starving.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to play, but now I stopped. I donated all my stuff to the giving tree before deactivating.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know how many times I would stop for months then restart, years and years ago.

I made my very first account when I was like 7 or something and I didn't know how to verify it by email, so I played with an unverified account for weeks...xD That was still on the old website.

Sometimes I feel like going back but I was never good at making money so I always end up poor and unable to do anything.


----------



## Libra (Jul 22, 2014)

I played Neopets years ago. It was fun but then the redesign (*) happened (where all the pets got the same pose and which was in... what? 2007 or something?) and that's where I quit after a few months and never went back. What I remember from then is mostly the drama and _lots_ of it. Before that, the site had actually been very fun and the people there very friendly, but at some point _something_ (don't ask me _what_ because I don't know and I can't remember when exactly this happened) changed and things just went downhill (users reporting each other for the stupidest things, the censorship everywhere, and so on). It was... weird, to say the least.

(*) I was actually saving up for a female Royal Kyrri, but then the design got changed from this into this. At that point I pretty much went "The hell with it" and began thinking of leaving.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, last time I was there I was still hearing about the trigger-happy moderation and censorship from the staff, it made me really reluctant to even post on the boards or do anything. Has that changed at all in the past few years?

Speaking of change, Viacom was the company that bought the site and redesigned it, IIRC. I read some articles about them selling it to JumpStart recently. Anyone noticed any changes in the site since that happened? If it's running better under new management I might drop in for a bit, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah but then it is for younger players. Heck as long as you don't write **** or link to offsite stuff you are fine lol. 

Idk, their support seems better from what I have seen(be it you need to be logged in).

And yeah I hated the converted pets thing because it destroyed the pet trading so much. Oh you want a BD Pet? Tough **** you need an UC or a rw/rn.


----------



## Libra (Jul 27, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah but then it is for younger players.



Mmm, yeah, but from what I remember it wasn't always for younger players.

Anyway, let's hope that the fact that they have new owners is a good thing. Time will tell, eh?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh my god Neopets is still AROUND?

I played this like 20 years ago. O:​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah but they kinda changed that quickly, even though most are 20+ nowadays 

Yay I won the RC for once, yay shiny avatar and nice trophy. Finally drawing and not make a damn cake or anything.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 30, 2014)

I go on from time kt time but that's about it. I used to choose Faerie land for everything.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2014)

yaaay finally wheel of not so excitement avatar

only knowledge and extravaganzatortion left.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

And you know you are addicted to the site when it's down for two days and you still go to the site lol.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 23, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Oh my god Neopets is still AROUND?
> 
> I played this like 20 years ago. O:​



I was about to say the same! I'm pretty sure I played Neopets like 10 years ago or so!

I loved it, but was very young to actually understand and do many things


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

It's so broken rn though...


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

I used to go on a ton in middle school and it's been about 15 mins a week for the last ~8 years since then.  Until I lost just about all my savings (8 million was about the most I ever had) in the stockmarket last year.  That bummed me out so I haven't gone on much.  I have about 4 accounts all with painted pets and my Alien Aisha (Cosmo_Canyon!) is my most prized pet


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2014)

THIS LAG RN THOUGH.

i like kad feeding but no fun when those 15k feeders keep on rollin' lol.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was obsessed with Neopets but I randomly got banned one day. I was so upset. I had a Baby Kougra and had literally JUST completed all the Lab map pieces. I actually cried.

I haven't been to the website in years and I'm browsing it now and kinda tempted to sign up again just to relive my childhood and bask in its mid 2000-ness.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

do it.

just saying it's kinda broke and be careful if someone tries sending you expensive weapons, the are most likely duped.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

I ended up joining a few days ago, basically just doing the dailies atm and I won 15000 NP on the fruit machine slots thing. Thank you Neopets Gods.

Thanks for the advice, I'll be cautious of the duped stuff. Man I can't believe even Neopets has duped things. I thought those guys were pretty tight on stuff like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

yeah so if you get a mspp/suap/bgc or expensive stuff from people, reject it unless you know the person for real...


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 28, 2014)

I played neopets back in the day, man that makes me sound so old. _Back in my day fairyland was a cloud in the sky and Halloween paintbrushes could be bought off the shop wizard for less than 100k a pop if you can believe it! Clothes were 100% useless and only half the planet could be explored, not now with yer fancy rotating the whole globe to find Moltara._


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

I remember when actually saving up 100k took some effort lol.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 28, 2014)

I used to play but then my account got affected by some dumbass ban glitch and they haven't responded to my ticket yet because they have the ****tiest support team in the world tbh

so I'm mostly into FR now
Dergs yo

Edit: SCRATCH THAT I GOT IN HOLY ****ING ****


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

I made an account back in the day, and never got into it.
Felt like a Pokemon clone to me, and it's not the good kind either.

It was everywhere during the mid 2000's though.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to play the game with my fiance. It was a lot of fun, but just stopped recently due to our busy schedule.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

So, I decide to log on again. Naturally, I put in my username and password. What do I see? I see this.


​
How.. promising..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

Used to be addicted, like to this site. Naturally, I abandoned both of them.


----------

